# China sells live animal keychain



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

hello everyone, I wanted to tell you all that China is selling live animal keychains. most have baby turtles in a two inch plastic bag. others have live gold fish. here is the link to the video. http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...ve+animals+used+as+keychains+in+china+YouTube


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

puplove52 said:


> hello everyone, I wanted to tell you all that China is selling live animal keychains. most have baby turtles in a two inch plastic bag. others have live gold fish. here is the link to the video. http://www.bing.com/videos/search?q...ve+animals+used+as+keychains+in+china+YouTube



Well, that is screwed and incredibly cruel. :evil:


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I though those were banned. I seen them with goldfish as well :evil:


----------



## MSG (May 8, 2012)

That video was uploaded on Oct 5, 2011 293,298 total views.

This activity of selling baby turtles legal or not, has been going on for YEARS. $0.80 for 1 baby turtle is cheap. In NYC they're usually $3-$7 each.

Don't know what the point of posting the link does, but if it bothers you that much buy a plane ticket to China & locate the remote region of where that vendor is selling these hatchlings and do what this youtube user suggested.... 

_maryam960 1 week ago
_i would buy all and release them﻿ to sea
Reply · 12 thumbs up on Jan 10, 2013.

:shock:


----------



## puplove52 (Jan 9, 2013)

if someone bought them all China will think they are popular and they will keep selling them.


----------



## Hopelessaddict101 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's cheap for a baby turtle, MSG, here they are $100+.


----------



## Juicebox (Oct 24, 2012)

the chinese again,doesnt suprise me one bit.disgracefull


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

puplove52 said:


> if someone bought them all China will think they are popular and they will keep selling them.


+1
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

